# Mystery tortoise found in west Texas



## Saratx (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi I found this little guy trying to cross a busy street in Midland TX. I dont know much about tortoises and I havent been able to find out what species it is. So I cant tell if its a native species or if its legal to release it here.
I found him pretty far from any kind of wilderness, and he doesnt bite. A little bit shy, but he may just be freaked out by the traffic or just being lost. So I dont know, may be captive bred but he is very active and wanting to escape from anywhere it seems. Ive put up ads online to see if there is an owner. But no luck so far. If no owner is found what should.I do?


----------



## tortoisetime565 (Jun 24, 2014)

That's a box turtle. That's about all I know about that little guy! Maybe an ornate?


----------



## Elohi (Jun 24, 2014)

That looks like a lovely male ornate! Love his head!!


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Elohi (Jun 24, 2014)

Oh and he is native. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## tortoisetime565 (Jun 24, 2014)

Yay I was wright!!


----------



## diamondbp (Jun 24, 2014)

Yep male ornate box turtle


----------



## ascott (Jun 25, 2014)

You are going to release her correct? You have not exposed her to any other captive reptiles right?


----------



## bouaboua (Jun 25, 2014)

Sounds like this is a escaped pet from someone if you say there are no any wilderness nearby. If no one come to clime him, you better turn him to the animal shelter. No one know where this box turtle been, he may carry something that may get entire colony of wiled turtles sick or dead. 

I suggest: the animal shelter.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 25, 2014)

Hi Sara, and welcome to the Forum!

Because you don't know the origin of the male ornate box turtle, it wouldn't be a good idea to release it. If you can't find his owner and don't want to keep him, then try to find a wildlife rehabber or rescue and turn him in to them.


----------



## Saleama (Jun 25, 2014)

That is an absolutly beautiful Ornate box turtle. That green head is amazing! If he is an escaped pet then someone is surely very upset that he is gone. I know I would be. As stated, do not release him if you did not find him in a remote area. If you are in the market for a great companion turtle, this one would be excellent. Look up the care sheet and take care of him. If you are not, I am sure you would have no trouble finding him a great home.


----------



## Saratx (Jun 25, 2014)

Hi again, thanks for your answers. I took him to a desert animal sanctuary and they told me.based on his behavior he is most likely a wild turtle that someone may have found and was trying to keep as a pet. That may explain why I found him where I did. That or he was living in one of the parks here in the city. 
They released him at a 66acre park where they know he will find other ornates, a burrow and possibly a female.


----------



## ascott (Jun 25, 2014)

> I took him to a desert animal sanctuary and they told me.based on his behavior he is most likely a wild turtle that someone may have found and was trying to keep as a pet. That may explain why I found him where I did. That or he was living in one of the parks here in the city.
> They released him at a 66acre park where they know he will find other ornates, a burrow and possibly a female.



Perfectly done my dear....that shell is a give away that this was a wild one.....


----------



## TylerStewart (Jun 26, 2014)

It's a good looking, very typical example (with the gray/blue head) of a _desert box turtle_ (variation of an ornate) which are native to West Texas, NM, and parts of AZ. Google "_*Terrapene ornata luteola*_" and you'll see all about them.


----------

